# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Προβλημα με το ευρος κεραιας VHF/UHF

## 1kostasa50

Η συγκεκριμενη κεραια GTE 1900 οπως αναφερει το manual εχει ευρος απο 144 μεχρι 148,στην πραγματικοτητα ομως η κεραια συντονιζει καπου στο 146.500 και απο κει και περα πιο κατω η πιο πανω τα στασιμα ειναι ''τρελα'' καπου στο 2 με 2,5 με μια ισχυ στα 50βαττ,το καλωδιο(westflex 103) ειναι καινουριο χωρις ενωσεις και οι κονεκτορες καλα κολλημενοι,βραχυκυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει!!!Στα UHF δοκιμες δεν εγιναν,διοτι δεν εχω γεφυρα για τα 70 cm,την περιμενω ομως συντομα,,καμια ιδεα κανεις?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## Notios38

καλημερα Κωστα..Αν την πηρες καινουργια...δες αν τα κοματια μπηκαν σωστα,αν ηταν μεταχειρισμενη πιθανον να εχει πιασει αλατα μεσα  στα στοιχεια,με προσοχη ανοιγμα και λιγη βαζελινη στις ενωσεις και ξανα δες την..δοκιμασε με λιγοτερη ισχυ...1-2w να δεις αν εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα....

----------


## 1kostasa50

Δημητρη καλησπερα...Την πηρα καινουρια και τα κομματια  ''κουμπωσαν'' σωστα και στο τερμα.Μηπως πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες με τα στοιχεια ωστε να ερθουν πιο εξω μηπως και συντονισει πιο κατω?Οσο περισσοτερο μεγαλωνουν τα στοιχεια τοσο πιο κατω δεν συντονιζει?Η κανω λαθος?

----------


## SV1JRT

1) Το καλώδιο της καθόδου το έχεις συντονίσει ή απλά έβαλες όσο έκατσε ??
2) Την κάθοδο την μέτρησες για στάσιμα με κανένα dummy load ??
3) Φερίτες ή άλλο υλικό για να σταματήσεις την RF από το μπλεντάζ χρησημοποίησες ??
4) Βάλε κανένα link να δούμε τα στοιχεία της κεραίας....
5) Οι κοννέκτορες έχουν μπεί σωστά ή κάνουν καμία χωρητικότητα ??

Για μερικούς χρήσιμους υπολογισμούς για στάσιμα και καθόδους, δες μια σελίδα που έχω φτιάξει και μπορεί να σου φανεί χρήσημη.

http://www.qsl.net/sv1hao/RFCalculators.htm

----------


## Notios38

καλημερα..ενοειται οτι εχεις μετρησει την καθοδο και τερματιζοντας την με ενα φορτιο να δεις τη απωλεια της?για τελεια προσαρμογη δες την αναφορα του Σωτηρη,,,,για βαλε το pdf της κεραιας μηπως την συντονιζει μηχανικα απο καποιο πινακα....και τεσταρε  και τα 70cm.να δεις τι παιζει και εκει.
Παντως ο Ιταλος οτι λεει ειναι...εχω μια Sirtel 140-150 MHZ 11dbi 18 χρονια ,,οπως την εβαλα ειναι μονο το epoxy εχει καει επιφανειακα απο τον ηλιο...swr απο 1.05-1.6
καλημερα 73 sv9ako

----------


## GeorgeVita

> 1) Το καλώδιο της καθόδου το έχεις συντονίσει ή απλά έβαλες όσο έκατσε ??
> 2) Την κάθοδο την μέτρησες για στάσιμα με κανένα dummy load ??







> ...ενοειται οτι εχεις μετρησει την καθοδο και τερματιζοντας την με ενα φορτιο να δεις τη απωλεια της?



Δηλαδή αν πάρουμε ένα τυχαίο μήκος καθόδου, βάλουμε 2 connectors στις δύο άκρες, από τη μια πλευρά τον πομποδέκτη και από την άλλη ένα dummy load μπορεί να έχουμε στάσιμα;
(θεωρούμε ότι τα κολλήσαμε σωστά)

edit:




> Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία GTE 1900 όπως αναφέρει το manual έχει εύρος από 144 μέχρι 148, στην πραγματικότητα όμως η κεραία συντονίζει κάπου στο 146.500



*Πόσα στάσιμα έχεις στη συχνότητα 145.975* ("εντός"); Στο manual έχει κάποιο διάγραμμα SWR σε σχέση με τη συχνότητα; Τα radials μετακινούνται πάνω-κάτω για να συντονίσεις την μπάντα στα UHF. Είναι βιδωμένα σωστά;

Το manual της κεραίας πρέπει να έχει κάποια στοιχεία όπως τα παρακάτω:

antenna_data.jpg

Στο παράδειγμα αυτό αναφέρει έως 1.2:1 στη συχνότητα συντονισμού και έως 2.1:1 για εύρος συχνοτήτων 5.5MHz (VHF).

G

----------


## nikknikk4

και εγω την ιδια απορία εχω...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω...



Φαντάζομαι "διαχρονικά"! Σε παλαιότερο θέμα είχα κάνει ένα υποθετικό ερώτημα:

"Βιοτεχνία κατασκευής πομπών FM θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές απόδοσης με dummy load σε όλη την μπάντα 88-108MHz που αντιστοιχεί σε μήκος κύματος 3407-2776mm. Πόσα διαφορετικά (σε μήκος) καλώδια θα χρειαστεί για τη σύνδεση πομπού-γέφυρας-dummy load;"

Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση ...
G

----------


## babiss

το μηκος της γραμμης μεταφορας παιζει αμελητεο ρολο στον συντονισμο της κεραιας ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνωτητες!!!

----------


## savnik

> "Βιοτεχνία κατασκευής πομπών FM θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές απόδοσης με dummy load σε όλη την μπάντα 88-108MHz που αντιστοιχεί σε μήκος κύματος 3407-2776mm. Πόσα διαφορετικά (σε μήκος) καλώδια θα χρειαστεί για τη σύνδεση πομπού-γέφυρας-dummy load;"



Ποτέ γέφυρα σε dummy load.
Ένα καλώδιο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δηλαδή αν πάρουμε ένα τυχαίο μήκος καθόδου, βάλουμε 2 connectors στις δύο άκρες, από τη μια πλευρά τον πομποδέκτη και από την άλλη ένα dummy load μπορεί να έχουμε στάσιμα;
> (θεωρούμε ότι τα κολλήσαμε σωστά)



Σωστά. ΚΑΘΕ καλώδιο κεραίας ισοδυναμεί με συντονισμένο κύκλωμα LC. Αν η κάθοδος ΔΕΝ είναι συντονισμένη, είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να συντονίσεις πηνίο-πυκνωτή σε λάθος συχνότητα. Ενοείτε οτι ΔΕΝ θα συντονίζει και θα βγάζει στάσιμα.






> το μηκος της γραμμης μεταφορας παιζει αμελητεο ρολο  στον συντονισμο της κεραιας ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνωτητες!!!



 ΛΑΘΟΣ. 
 Σε πολύ ψηλές συχνότητες, πάνω από το γίγα το μήκος κύματος είναι πολύ μικρό και δεν έχει μεγάλο νόημα να προσπαθήσει κάποιος να συντονίσει την κάθοδο, γιατί τα μήκοι κύματος είναι σε 3 - 4 εκατοστά και είναι ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολο να μετρήσει κανείς με τόση ακρίβεια την κάθοδο, εκτός και αν χρειάζετε την τέλεια προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων.
 Στις συχνότητες V - U (γιά ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση) το μήκος της καθόδου είναι ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ.
 Στα VHF το L/2 μήκος κύματος ειναι 86,8 εκατοστά. για συχνότητα 145 MHz. Αν βάλεις 30 - 40 εκατοστά λιγότερο ή περισσότερο από όσο πρέπει, έχεις πρόβλημα. Είπαμε, το καλώδιο της καθόδου συμπεριφέρετε σαν κύκλώμα LC.

 Εξάλου, αν πράγματι δεν έπαιζε ρόλο το μήκος καθόδου, γιατί να μπει στον κόπο ο κατασκευαστής του καλωδίου να υπολογίσει το Velocity Factor ?? Θα έλεγε "βάλτε οσο καλώδιο θέλετε" και θα γλύτωνε τα λεφτά από την έρευνα.
 Ουτε θα υπήρχε λόγος για Dummy Load συσκευές, για να δείς τα στάσιμα της καθόδου.....

Το θέμα "κάθοδος" σηκώνει ΠΟΛΥ κουβέντα, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, "Οσο πιο μικρή είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργία ή οσο πιο μικρή είναι η κάθοδος, ΤΟΣΟ πιο σημαντικός είναι ο συντονισμός της καθόδου".

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Αν θέλετε στην ιδια κάθοδο να έχετε VHF ΚΑΙ UHF ΜΑΖΙ, πρέπει η κάθοδος να συντονιστεί σε ΚΟΙΝΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ καθόδου για τις δύο μπάντες, αλλιώς στην μία μπάντα θα δουλεύει σωστά, ενώ στην άλλη θα έχει στάσιμα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ποτέ γέφυρα σε dummy load.
> Ένα καλώδιο.



 Τι ενοείς ?? 
Δεν το καταλαβαίνω ??
 Ο τρόπος για να μετρήσεις τα στάσιμα καθόδου είναι "πομπός <-> συντονισμένο καλώδιο σύνδεσης <-> γέφυρα στασίμων <-> κάθοδος προς μέτρηση <-> dummy load.
 Αυτό ισχύει από την αρχή της ανακάλυψης των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων και αναφέρεται και στο βιβλίο της ARRL.
 Είναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος για να μετρήσεις τον συντονισμό της καθόδου πειραματικά.

----------


## savnik

> Τι ενοείς ?? 
> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω ??
> Ο τρόπος για να μετρήσεις τα στάσιμα καθόδου είναι "πομπός <-> συντονισμένο καλώδιο σύνδεσης <-> γέφυρα στασίμων <-> κάθοδος προς μέτρηση <-> dummy load.
> Αυτό ισχύει από την αρχή της ανακάλυψης των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων και αναφέρεται και στο βιβλίο της ARRL.
> Είναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος για να μετρήσεις τον συντονισμό της καθόδου πειραματικά.



Η ερώτηση δεν αναφερόταν σε στάσιμα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φαντάζομαι "διαχρονικά"! Σε παλαιότερο θέμα είχα κάνει ένα υποθετικό ερώτημα:
> 
> "Βιοτεχνία κατασκευής πομπών FM θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές απόδοσης με dummy load σε όλη την μπάντα 88-108MHz που αντιστοιχεί σε μήκος κύματος 3407-2776mm. Πόσα διαφορετικά (σε μήκος) καλώδια θα χρειαστεί για τη σύνδεση πομπού-γέφυρας-dummy load;"
> 
> Ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση ...
> G




 Η απάντηση φίλε μου είναι: "ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ".
 Οι κατασκευαστές  κεραιών ή πομπών (επαγγελματίες ή χομπίστες) συντονίζουν την κεραία ή τα κυκλώματα των πομπών ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ  ΜΠΑΝΤΑΣ που προορίζετε να χρησημοποιηθούν. Για τα FM που ανάφερες, το κέντρο της  μπάντας είναι 98MHz και σε αυτή την συχνότητα μια σωστή κεραία πρέπει  να έχει στάσιμα 1:1. Το ευρος απόκρισης του μηχανήματος είναι άλλο θέμα.  Εξάλου, μία συντονισμένη κάθοδος ΔΕΝ έχει μεγάλη απόκλιση για διαφορά  συχνοτήτων +- 10 MHz.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Η ερώτηση δεν αναφερόταν σε στάσιμα.



 Ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ενοείς...
 Εξηγησε μου αν θές.

 Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

αγαπητε συναδελφε και συνφορουμιτη Σωτηρη καλημερα 
θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω να μου-μας πεις για υπενθυμηση περισωτερο και χωρις πολους υπολογισμους .
πρακτικα και οχι με πολυ θεωρια γιατι στις μερες μας κυκλοφορουν πολλα δυσαρεστα επακολουθα της σκεψης και των υπολογισμων ' πρακτικα πως πρεπει να υπολογιζουμε μια καθοδο για να ειμαστε και χωρις πολλα στασιμα και να ειμαστε σε μια καλη και αρμονικη σχεση του ευρους μπαντας της κεραιας μας και τον π/δ μας ( ας παρουμε το φυσιολογικο παντα ευρος πχ << μεσα στην μπαντα  >>) με ποσα μετρα μηκος ειμαστε σε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα στασιμων σε μια κοινη κεραια και για τα 2μ και για τα 70 cm .
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα που μεσα απο την δικησου απαντηση θα κανω την απαραιτητη διασταυρωση των υπολογισμων που ειχα κανει προ τετραετιας που βιδωσα την κεραια "γιατι ηρθε η ωρα της συντηρησης της κεραιας και της καθοδου "

----------


## SV1JRT

> αγαπητε συναδελφε και συνφορουμιτη Σωτηρη καλημερα 
> θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω να μου-μας πεις για υπενθυμηση περισωτερο και χωρις πολους υπολογισμους .
> πρακτικα και οχι με πολυ θεωρια γιατι στις μερες μας κυκλοφορουν πολλα δυσαρεστα επακολουθα της σκεψης και των υπολογισμων ' πρακτικα πως πρεπει να υπολογιζουμε μια καθοδο για να ειμαστε και χωρις πολλα στασιμα και να ειμαστε σε μια καλη και αρμονικη σχεση του ευρους μπαντας της κεραιας μας και τον π/δ μας ( ας παρουμε το φυσιολογικο παντα ευρος πχ << μεσα στην μπαντα  >>) με ποσα μετρα μηκος ειμαστε σε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα στασιμων σε μια κοινη κεραια και για τα 2μ και για τα 70 cm .
> ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα που μεσα απο την δικησου απαντηση θα κανω την απαραιτητη διασταυρωση των υπολογισμων που ειχα κανει προ τετραετιας που βιδωσα την κεραια "γιατι ηρθε η ωρα της συντηρησης της κεραιας και της καθοδου "



 Καλημέρα συνάδελφε Νικ.
 Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι να βρείς το μήκος καθόδου:
 1) Ο ΕΥΚΟΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ. Πηγαίνεις στην σελίδα που έχω φτιάξει  http://www.qsl.net/sv1hao/RFCalculators.htm  και βάζεις πρώτα το μήκος που θές για τα VHF. Σημειώνεις σε ένα χαρτί τα μήκοι που σου βγάζει. Μετά βάζεις σαν συχνότητα το 435 για τα UHF και σημειώνεις πάλι τα μήκοι που σου βγάζει. Το μήκος καθόδου που είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ για VHF και UHF είναι το σωστό μήκος καθόδου που πρέπει να βάλεις, για να συντονίζεις και στις δύο μπάντες.
2) Ο ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ. Παίρνεις μολύβι, χαρτί και το datasheet του καλωδίου που θα χρησημοποιήσεις, για να δείς το Velocity Factor (VF) του καλωδίου. Αφού βρείς το VF του καλωδίου σου (συμήθως κάπου κοντά στο 0,84), υπολογίζεις τον τύπο ((VF*299.792)/FRQ)/2 όπου VF είναι το VF του καλωδίου, 299.792 είναι η ταχύτητα του φωτός, FREQ είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας της καθόδου (δηλαδή 145 για τα VHF) και όλα αυτά τα διαιρείς διά δύο για να βρείς το λ/2 του καλωδίου. Αυτό το νούμερο μετα το πολαπλασιάζεις επι 2, 3, 4 και  πάει λέγοντας μέχρι να βρείς το μήκος που σου αρέσει.
 Την διαδικασία αυτή την επαναλαμβάνεις ΚΑΙ για την μπάντα των UHF και όπου δείσ οτι το μήκος καθόδου είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ για τις δύο μπάντες, σημαίνει οτι αυτό είναι το σωστό μήκος που πρέπει να έχει η κάθοδος σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μία από τις πολές σελίδες που αναφέρουν το Velocity Factor για διάφορα καλώδια:
http://www.on4sh.be/ham/coax/

----------


## TSAKALI

Για να υπολογισεις το Λ/2 πρακτικα κανεις το εξης..
συδεεις πομπο - γεφυρα - φορτιο παραλληλα με την καθοδο , δηλαδη βαζεις ενα  Τ (ταφ)  , στην μια μερια
συνδεεις το φορτιο και στην αλλη συνδεεις την καθοδο , της οποιας η ακρη ειναι ανοικτη , παντα με χαμηλη ισχυ 
κοβεις την καθοδο λιγο λιγο μεχρι να εχεις στασιμα 1/1.

----------


## Notios38

καλημερα..Αυτα λεει η θεωρεια και η αποδειξη γινεται απλα οπως περιγραφει  ο Σαββας...γιατι να υπαρχει το VF (velocity factor) σε ολες τις γραμμες μεταφορας..θα ειχε νοημα  και η χρηση του ?

----------


## gcostas

Καλή σας μέρα αγαπητοί 
κατ αρχάς υπάρχουν πολλά είδη χρήσης των γραμμών μεταφοράς, γραμμές συντονισμένες και γραμμές προσαρμοσμένες. Όταν η έξοδος του πομπού η γραμμή μεταφοράς και το φορτίο όπως εγώ έχουν την ίδια αντίσταση είναι γραμμές προσαρμοσμένες και το μήκος της γραμμής δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα στάσιμα. από την άλλη μεριά ας προσέξει ο φίλος το διάγραμμα στασίμων  της  κεραίας γιατί ο λόγος 2/1 είναι αποδεκτός σαν όριο.
                                                                     Κώστας

----------

GeorgeVita (13-07-11)

----------

